# My dogs



## Kiki (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Jenn1 (May 12, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 12, 2008)

Very cute, but I'm not sure the boxer was enjoying the party much.


----------



## Kiki (May 13, 2008)

Yea, I think she was mad because she was the first to finish her doggy ice cream and I had to try to keep her away from the other dogs' ice cream. She's a hog.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 13, 2008)

Yea, I got one of those too. He's so bad, I cant give him treats around other dogs. And he is a little dog who thinks he is a Great Pyraneese (sp?).


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 18, 2008)

Awww... so cute, love the hat 

________________________________________________-

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

